

Structure of Tumor Suppressing Protein Identified - snake117
http://neurosciencenews.com/pten-structure-tumor-suppressant-2476/

======
kens
This doesn't seem particularly interesting. Is there a reason this is here?

~~~
pazimzadeh
PTEN acts in several pathways that have to do with regulation of cell growth
and interacts with proteins that have a major roles in tumor suppression. This
was discovered without knowing the actual structure of PTEN, so it should now
be easier to develop ways to fiddle with the signaling pathway to our
advantage.

Here's an overview of the signaling pathways involved:
[http://cl.ly/cuRC](http://cl.ly/cuRC)

On another note, the interface used to represent biological information (and
I'm assuming of other fields) hasn't changed since the invention of the
printing press. How lame is that?

